# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  ~~ Sweetness Trip Reports - Day Two Treasure Beach (Part 1)

## Sweetness

When I arrived at Jake's and walked past the car (pic later in the posts) with the ladies in the back I had to smile......easy check in and off to the private cottage by the sea. Jack Sprat is a two bedroom stand alone VERY private cottage with two porches (one facing the little beach at Jack Sprat Rest. and one facing the sea), no TV but big screen w/DVD player, full kitchen and HUGE yard w/soft grass and a pavillion by the sea too. at the corner of the yard is the gate to Sprats which was so convenient. And its away from all the other rooms, cottages, etc. Loved it. The coffee table .....glass top filled with sand and shells inside ....gotta copy that idea....but there was a beautiful postcard personalized for me - nice touch. the patio had branches as the roof and was so cool. flowers everywhere.
The sun never came out in the two days I was there and the sea was blistery and water darker than Negril but still very beautiful.

----------


## jeannieb

I'm here reading along! This is what I've been waiting for!!  :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

Sounds lovely, Sweetness...thanks for posting!

----------


## nige

this is great, more please. we are heading to tb in a few weeks. it will be good to be back home again, even for a short time.

----------


## nige

Hi Sweetness, say hi to Sally if she is there, ive known her since we were kids, tell her say mi soon come a yard  :Smile:

----------


## Jim-Donna

I'm here reading along too. Missing Jamaica sooo bad!

----------

